# Need help flashing BIOS



## Trailhog250 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello all, maybe someone here can help me with my BIOS update problem. First off I'm using a Motherboard that came out of this computer: Gateway DX4860 It's using a *H67 chipset*. I bought an *i5-3570K* to replace my *i3-2100*. And that's where the trouble started, upon installation of the i5 my system beeps 4 times or so during POST. I identified this as a CPU read error. 

So I checked my current BIOS version: *P01-A2. *I found a BIOS update on the link above and the version number on it is: *P03-A3*. And it says it adds support for the Ivy Bridge models. But upon trying to install it according to the documentation provided I get this error message: *ROM file size does not match existing BIOS size*. I believe the *BIOS size is: 2097 KB*, and the *P03-A3.ROM file provided is 2560KB*.

I have tried updating through windows and through the AFUDOS.exe provided but they both give the same error message. So I'm a little stumped..

Any help is appreciated.

Other Specs:
*Windows 7 64-bit
EVGA 3GB GTX 660
12GB DDR RAM
600w Thermaltake PSU

*Other info:
*AMI BIOS
ACER is printed on the Motherboard (H67 chipset)
*Despite supposedly being an AMI BIOS it reads 'Acer' at the bottom in the BIOS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you determined that CPU is even compatible with that OEM Mobo?
OEM Mobo/Bios are made for them and are very rarely upgrade friendly.
I also seriously doubt that Mobo/Bios will update using the Asus method since it's an OEM version.


----------



## Trailhog250 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have not even been able to identify the Mobo other than that it uses a H67 chipset. It's likely it does not support the i5, but the link above takes me to the Gateway website for the DX4860 Desktop and under the 'BIOS' tab is an update that says it offers support for the Ivy Bridge. So that leads me to believe that with the right update, yes it will support the i5.

And you said 'update using the Asus method', which method is that? I have just tried updating with the instructions that were provided.. Are there some other methods that I might try?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Board spec Gateway Support - Gateway DX4860 Desktop Series Specifications


----------



## Trailhog250 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the link! 

I see all 2nd generation models listed, but those are the ones that come with it rather than the ones it supports I believe. My understanding was that H67 chipsets would support Ivy Bridges with the right BIOS version. And I see a BIOS update that claims to do that, but yet I get the error message when trying to update.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

OEMs generally use motherboards that are made specifically for them and require a BIOS to match. Thus, BIOS updates must come from the OEM. A BIOS from the motherboard manufacturer is almost certain to fail. If you were so unlucky that it actually proceeded the system would probably not boot. Recovery from that often requires physical replacement of the BIOS chips by a qualified technician.


----------



## Trailhog250 (Jan 10, 2013)

I see.. I found this website for the Intel H67 Express Chipset: CPU-Upgrade: Intel H67 Express chipset processor support And according to it my Chipset does not support the i5-3570K. I see the 3rd Gen i7's listed, but not the i5's..

My Mobo probably doesn't support the i5's then I guess. I've been meaning to order a new Mobo for a while so I guess now is the time to do it. Thanks for your help everyone.


----------

